# Widows 8 M-Audio Fast Track Pro



## audioguydfw (Feb 10, 2009)

I am trying to use REW on a new computer with Windows 8 and M-A FTP. I keep getting error message "unable to load the driver for M-Audio USB - ASIO" so I am unable to use this preamp for the input/output selections. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've only seen that when the soundcard isn't connected. Note that you should connect the soundcard before starting REW. If the ASIO driver won't load you could try the Java drivers.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

audioguydfw said:


> I am trying to use REW on a new computer with Windows 8 and M-A FTP. I keep getting error message "unable to load the driver for M-Audio USB - ASIO" so I am unable to use this preamp for the input/output selections. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I have an M-Audio FastTrack-Ultra .

IME, these cards can be quite picky about what USB output they get connected to ( I use XP-SP3 ) .

Whatever USB output I first used ( when I initially installed the ASIO drivers ) is the USB output I must continue to plug into . 

:sn:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

audioguydfw said:


> I am trying to use REW on a new computer with Windows 8 and M-A FTP. I keep getting error message "unable to load the driver for M-Audio USB - ASIO" so I am unable to use this preamp for the input/output selections. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I have a FTP and it works fine (win7-64).

Install the drivers without the FTP connected to USB. After driver install, reboot (should not make a difference, but occasionally does). Then connect the FTP to USB. Some modes only work with external power supply, so for sake of eliminating that variable be sure to power it that way (not USB powered). After connecting, open the FTP properties panel by double-clicking the icon in the notifications bar, and in the upper-right area it should say "CONNECTED."

Now start up REW. You should be able to select ASIO driver type, then M-Audio ASIO. By the way, it should not make a difference, but I always run with ASIO4ALL. With it installed, you should be able to select either M-Audio ASIO or ASIO4ALL.


----------

